# how BIG is the allroad's wheel??



## TorqueMachine (Oct 21, 2006)

how big is the whole wheel of the off road? as in, from centre of the rim to out outer end of the tyre. is it over 25" ??


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: how BIG is the allroad's wheel?? (TorqueMachine)*

No. That would equal a 50" tire.


----------



## TorqueMachine (Oct 21, 2006)

*Re: how BIG is the allroad's wheel?? (TorqueMachine)*

can anyone measure somehow or findout foe sure?!


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: how BIG is the allroad's wheel?? (TorqueMachine)*

you might find your answer here
http://www.allroadfaq.com


----------

